# 9/9 Water Conditions South of Ozark Wreck



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Decent blue water south of the Ozark wreck. Lot of flying fish. Very scattered sargassum weed. Saw 1 turtle. A couple good hits but no keepers. Seems the good water is within seemingly reachable distance for now.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just trolling or did ya hit bottom too?


----------



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just trolled, but pretty good bottom marks on the Ozark.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool deal, may have to hit it up this week!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

If I didn't have Auburn-Lsu tickets, I'd be out there this satuday/sunday.


----------



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

How did you get that image with no cloud cover? Hilton's has shown this chlorophyll image the last couple days.....


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

cwalla1420 said:


> How did you get that image with no cloud cover? Hilton's has shown this chlorophyll image the last couple days.....


It's a free site run by NASA. It's no Hilton's, but it's useful. The image posted above came from a chlorophyll scan from 9/8. 

https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.go...0545101,-81.71292622875654,32.953344792951015


----------

